# Wanted: Saddle and seatpost. *Now sorted*



## winjim (5 Feb 2018)

Before I turn to ebay, just wondering if anybody has a 27.2mm seatpost and/or a saddle knocking about. Seatpost clamp could be useful too...


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2018)

I'll have GUB saddle going soon. Used, but VGC, titanium rails. Didn't suit my fat behind. A tenner posted if you want it?




I might have a 27.2 seat post, but I'll have to have a ferret about.


----------



## winjim (5 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I'll have GUB saddle going soon. Used, but VGC, titanium rails. Didn't suit my fat behind. A tenner posted if you want it?
> 
> View attachment 394683
> 
> ...


That'd be superb, thanks. Condition's not too important anyway, it's just for something I'm throwing together. If you've got a seatpost too that's even better. I'm not in a huge rush so ferret at your own pace...


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2018)

Saddle for sure. When my new saddle arrives for the Felt it'll be available. All things going to plan I'll have it in the post next Monday when I'm due to venture to civilisation. I'll pm you before then.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2018)

@winjim black or silver post and how long does it need to be as i might have something


----------



## winjim (6 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @winjim black or silver post and how long does it need to be as i might have something


Cheers, it's 350mm I'm after. Preferably in black although I'm not too fussed about colour.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> Cheers, it's 350mm I'm after. Preferably in black although I'm not too fussed about colour.



ok will have a look and see what there is


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> Cheers, it's 350mm I'm after. Preferably in black although I'm not too fussed about colour.



Sorry longest I have is 300 from end to end


----------



## winjim (8 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Sorry longest I have is 300 from end to end


That might even do but I'd have to measure the frame. Could you do me a favour and measure the minimum insertion length?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Feb 2018)

I've got a 27.2mm FSA SL-280 in Black and it's 350mm long with 20mm setback. It's in excellent nick with a very feint insertion mark.

The top post in this photo

View attachment 377690


I can do a black Superstar Components Balance seat clamp too - as new unmarked condition.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> That might even do but I'd have to measure the frame. Could you do me a favour and measure the minimum insertion length?



ok will do 2moro if not before


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2018)

OK, seat is off. I'm scheduled to go into town on Tuesday so could post it then. PM incoming.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> That might even do but I'd have to measure the frame. Could you do me a favour and measure the minimum insertion length?



min mark is 85mm from base of post


----------



## winjim (11 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> min mark is 85mm from base of post


Cheers, but I think I'm sorted now.


----------



## Polite (15 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> Before I turn to ebay, just wondering if anybody has a 27.2mm seatpost and/or a saddle knocking about. Seatpost clamp could be useful too...


I have a Brooks B17 saddle.


----------



## winjim (15 Feb 2018)

Polite said:


> I have a Brooks B17 saddle.


Thanks, but I'm sorted now.


----------

